# Crystal Beach Weed Report



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Going this saturday to crystal beach, the wind is going to be 10mph and cloud cover. I need to know how the seaweed is going to be, anyone been lately or going this week?


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

Keep us posted fishing guru


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

Talked to several people last weekend that said the Seaweed was pretty unfishable in most spots. I hope it it better this weekend, I plan on being down there my self.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

ill be at sunoil this weekend let me know about the weed on that end


----------



## Russ20 (Dec 9, 2010)

Last weekend it was pretty thick


----------



## BULLRED (Nov 5, 2004)

If it helps anyone,you can look up a webcam pointed at crystal beach...... cbwebcams.com. I check it pretty regular. The weed has been bad off and on.


----------



## HOOKED80 (May 19, 2011)

It was pretty bad last weekend and my wife is down there right now and said it was pretty heavy yesterday as well but from the webcam it looks like its getting better today with the calm wimds it should get better


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

My brother is there now, and says it is coming in faster than the crews can clean it for the holiday weekend. Both kinds also, the sargasum and the green slimey kind... I am skipping this weekend.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I went saturday and I am glad I did. The seaweed was too bad for longlining, but caught lots of whiting and 10 blacktip sharks(23-29in.). We kept 5 sharks and 4 whiting. I used a 2 oz. pyramid weight on a homemade rig. The water clarity was great, it was a greenish color like the inside of a lime. I also caught a couple of hardheads and 1 sandtrout, plus one of the whiting was 16.5 in.


----------



## catslayer75 (May 22, 2010)

1. Why would anyone keep a bunch of baby sharks?
2. Why the He!! would you think this was the place to brag about it? If ur gonna do stupid stuff, keep it to urself!! hope there were at least 5 of y'all.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Sharks*

I keep the sharks if they are the required legal limit, in this case 24" would be ok but not exactly highly desireable. If there were 5 of them, more power to them assuming they are aware of limits and size requirements. I am not sure he was exactly "bragging" but rather "reporting", as many are wont to do----nothing wrong with that!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fultonswimmer said:


> I keep the sharks if they are the required legal limit, in this case 24" would be ok but not exactly highly desireable. If there were 5 of them, more power to them assuming they are aware of limits and size requirements. I am not sure he was exactly "bragging" but rather "reporting", as many are wont to do----nothing wrong with that!


sure there's something wrong with keeping them, if not, the Junior Gamewarden "slayer wouldn't have a problem with it.
1 He automatically assumes there's only 2 guys or less than what is allowed to keep 5 sharks.
2 He flexes his surf fishing prowess to belittle another man's possible (but not not proven) small fish.
3 He's just a flat out Richard Noggin.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

way to go fishing guru keep what you can eat and release the rest


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't be mad at catslayer.. he just doesnt realize this isn't the "Gulf Coast SHARK fishing message board" anymore. LOL


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I was with 8 other people and all sharks kept were the required 24".


----------

